# [MATÉRIEL] Projecteur usb

## fb99

Bonjour,

Un ami qui préfère utiliser linux (ubuntu, voilà c'est mieux que rien), pas encore instruit à réfléchir sur la compatibilité matériel plutôt que le prix, c'est acheté ça http://www.aboutprojectors.com/Acer-C112-projector.html; c'est un projecteur qui ce branche en usb. Et voilà tout le problème, l'usb et l'émulation des ports, ... et sur linux c'est pas son fort. Donc je venais voir si qqn en savait plus ici.  Avec l'UVC ou autre si c'est possible de faire marcher ses trucs.

Parce que quand je le branche, il reconnait bien la mémoire interne ou est mis le driver pour windows (bon il l'a voit comme un cdrom mais on s'en fiche), mais sinon rien d'autre. Et le problème c'est que je ne vois pas par quoi commencer.

Merci de votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu déjà fait un lsusb et cherché sur internet avec la référence "ID" (4+4 chiffres hexa) de l'appareil ?

----------

## fb99

non, je vais le faire et je vous tiens au courant. merci

----------

## Trapamoosch

Tu peux peut-être chercher de ce côté : http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/libdlo/2011-July/000947.html et http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/

----------

